# Wild animal blocking entrance to local law office



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I get this call from this frantic receptionist at a local law office - seems this little fellow decided to roost for the day on the phone box at their front door and they didn't know what to do. From the frantic description I thought he was a full grown vampire bat or something - but he's just a little baby fruit bat. Some people are just terrified of bats, must be all that Dracula raz-ma-taz they saw as kids or something. He will be ideal to help rid my fruit trees of bugs this summer.

NAB


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, ugliest pigeon I've ever seen


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You have Fruit Bats in Nevada? Dave


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, poor little guy...

IS HE OK, Nab??

No White Nose Syndrome? No Rabies?

Where will you keep him?

Hope all goes well for him!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*batty*



nabisho said:


> I get this call from this frantic receptionist at a local law office - seems this little fellow decided to roost for the day on the phone box at their front door and they didn't know what to do. From the frantic description I thought he was a full grown vampire bat or something - but he's just a little baby fruit bat. Some people are just terrified of bats, must be all that Dracula raz-ma-taz they saw as kids or something. He will be ideal to help rid my fruit trees of bugs this summer.
> 
> NAB


yes this friut bat will eat its weight in mosquitos,and other pesky insects every night,please don,t kill me,.sincerely james


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so sweet. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope he thoroughly enjoys all the pesky insects and mosquitos he can find, and lives a long and "FRUITfull" life! 

Thank you for rescuing him NAB, he is a cutie.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

People are nutty. They don't recognize a good thing when they see it. He is a cutie. Hope he grows up to be a big healthy guy and lives a long bat life. I wish we had them here, but I've never seen one. 

Margaret


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

It is so nice that you will keep him, what a lucky baby!!! 

Ivette


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Look out bugs*

After escaping twice from the carrier I put him in, and a 1/2 hour of chasing him around the house I finally caught the little fellow and got him back in the box. He had a good meal of fresh sliced liver, his little backpack was bulged, and at dusk we went out to the apple tree and he was last seen prowling up one of the branches pouncing on one big ant after another for his desert. Healthy little guy - and boy could he fly, much harder to catch than any of my birds.

NAB 


Bye-Bye little fellow - I hope you eat all the ants off that tree.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thank you for this treat of meeting a fruit bat. We have bats that fly around our house at night along with the chimney swifts and it is fun to watch them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Now thats a true RAT WITH WINGS, the title that our pigeons are stuck with*GEORGE


----------

